# Ever see Bear in Cheboygan?



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

They are on the western side of the lake close to the mouth of the river that runs through Cheybogen.


----------



## buckless (Nov 30, 2005)

I had seen a bear while deer hunting in southern Cheboygan county. I have hunted this area all my life and i have seen bear tracks. The next road south of the Legrande Ranch will get you there. You will head east about 2 miles. It's a rough two track, good luck.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

What? Bear in Cheboygan county! Why they are all rumors, every one of them. I'm planning on selling my bear dogs due to no bear activity around these parts. :yikes: 

Of course I'm just having some fun with all of you. The bears around here are doing well. There are still a few out roaming around even though the temps have been falling. As long as the snow stays pretty much shallow and the temps don't drop real low, they tend to come out of the dens and forage for that last snack.


----------



## Macholeo (Nov 23, 2005)

My wife and I saw as bear driving this year very near where you are talking about....their moving south too


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

I've seen bear in that area twice. Once it was crossin the road and the other we jumped it out of a blueberry patch. Both nice bears


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have 200 acres in the area and have a huge boar on the prop.And hes starting to be a a pain in my a%% ,Kept tearing my feeders down and draging the barrels away.Now I had to relocate and hang from trees,no more tripods. lol,cant wait to pull a permit.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

MI_Bowhunter said:


> Anyone have luck hunting public land bears? I want to hunt in the Northern Lower and am looking for leads on good public land spots. I am in Holland now and going to the U.P to bait is a bit far to drive prior to the season. I have never applied for a bear permit but plan on doing so this year so it may take awhile to get a tag but wanted to get some info so I can scout some areas. Anything anyone can pass on to me would be appreciated.
> 
> I plan on hunting from a treestand with my bow!!


I killed my bear this year near Cheboygan, which is almost as close to the UP as you can get, without crossing the bridge. I do know that there is a decent population near Houghton Lake. If you could find the Heidiman marsh on a map of Roscommon county, western edge, you would have a good place to start. I live in Zeeland, so if your interested, maybe we could get together sometime and I could show you some areas of interest.


----------

